# Curtis enGage® VII CAN Color Instrument



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

For those who are using the Curtis AC 1238 controller, you will soon be able to add the enGage® VII CAN Color Instrument to your car providing a wealth of information in a attractive dash module. Go here for http://curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Products.Engage7 and download the manual and specifications. Is there anybody who would NOT like to have one of these on their AC EV? When I am able to obtain availability and price I will post it here.


----------



## ankjohnson (Nov 10, 2015)

Does anyone have experience of using this instrument? Is it any good, value for money and what are the alternatives (doing my first conversion!)?


----------

